# [OT] Spiele für Kinder

## tuxie

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da mal eine Frage nachdem ich nichts gescheides gefunden habe.

Kennt jemand ein schönes Spiel für Kinder im alter von 5 Jahren. Ausser Kartoffelgnülsch.

Tschau Ingo

mod-edit: +[OT], das paßt besser --slick

----------

## pablo_supertux

supertux? ich finde es super schön und amüsant.

----------

## MatzeOne

frozen-bubble  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ppracer oder fish fillets ist vielleicht auch nicht schlecht.

Als Lernprogramme gibt es dann noch tuxmath usw.

ChrisM

----------

## Lenz

0verkill, Doom III, UT2004, ET ... achso "für Kinder"  :Wink: 

Na dann Pingus, Frozen-Bubble, SuperTUX. Schau zusätzlich mal unter /usr/portage/games-kids!

----------

## tuxie

Danke für eure Antworten, werde ich mir mal anschauen.

Ich glaube wenn meine 5Jährige Tochter so weiter macht wird sie selbst noch zum TUX  :Very Happy: 

Tschau Ingo

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *tuxie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich glaube wenn meine 5Jährige Tochter so weiter macht wird sie selbst noch zum TUX 
> 
> 

 

kein Problem, siehe mich, ich bin auch ein Tux geworden, zwar Supertux aber Tux.  :Laughing: 

----------

## ady1980

gcompris ist auch einen blick wert!

----------

## derFrank

 *tuxie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kennt jemand ein schönes Spiel für Kinder im alter von 5 Jahren.

 

Falls das eine Frage ist: Wie waers mit diversen Outdoor-Aktivitaeten? Ballspiele, Verstecken, uvam.

Vorteil: Frische Luft und i.d.R mehr Interaktion mit anderen Kindern als beim einsamen oder gemeinsamen Computergezocke... 

hth Frank

P.S.:SCNR

----------

## hds

 *derFrank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Falls das eine Frage ist: Wie waers mit diversen Outdoor-Aktivitaeten? Ballspiele, Verstecken, uvam.
> 
> 

 

ist ballspielen und verstecken alleine nicht recht langweilig?

mein ja nur.. weil.. die anderen hocken ja alle vorm PC  :Laughing: 

----------

## EOF

Schau mal nach "slune". Ein ein 3D rennspiel mir angenehmer grafik ohne tote.

Mahjong

Offiziersskat

Scummvm

und natürlich schach, aber mit menschen (eboard, knights, xboard oder "schachbrett") 

Meine cousine war mit 5 jahren schon eine ernstzunehmende gegnerin 

Gehinrnplätt- und zeittotschlag-spiele sind doch eher was für uns erwachsene  :Smile: 

----------

## tomvollerthun

Der Empfehlung von gcompris kann ich mich anschließen, wenn auch nicht bei allen Aktivitäten. Auch für Vorschulkinder sind viele Sachen dabei.

Des weiteren: 

- GTans (ein sehr schönes Tangram), 

- tuxPaint (Malprogramm mit Geräuschen & vielen Stempeln => auch für recht kleine geeignet)

- enigma versucht sie auch immer mal wieder, aber stets völlig erfolglos. Sie scheint's aber trotzdem toll zu finden ;)

- xaos (fraktalprogramm mit schnellem zoom)

Ansonsten kann ich auch frozen-bubble empfehlen, aber nicht zum selber spielen: macht zu süchtig!

In der KDE Spiele-Sammlung finden sich auch schöne Sachen: diese mah-jongg version ist super, Shisen-Sho bringt auch Spass.

hth, tom

----------

## hds

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=19245

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=18910

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21802

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=20778

----------

## COiN3D

Also wenn aus deinem Sohn ein echter Mann werden soll, kann ich Doom III und UT2004 wirklich ans Herz legen! *duck und wegrenn*

----------

## Kev111

 *re-nice wrote:*   

> Also wenn aus deinem Sohn ein echter Mann werden soll, kann ich Doom III und UT2004 wirklich ans Herz legen! *duck und wegrenn*

 

schrieb er nicht etwas von einer Tochter?

----------

## reptile

vielleicht hatte re-nice das bild von ripley vor augen...

----------

## bröggle

 *re-nice wrote:*   

> Also wenn aus deiner Tochter ein echter Mann werden soll, kann ich Doom III und UT2004 wirklich ans Herz legen! *duck und wegrenn*

 

hehe  :Wink: 

sorry musste sein....

zum Thema: Minigolf(kolf) ist zwar nicht sehr lehrreich, aber spaß machts trotzdem

und Schach: Naja die Schach-KI's finde ich persönlich zu schwer für eine Fünfjährige

----------

## hds

 *re-nice wrote:*   

> Also wenn aus deinem Sohn ein echter Mann werden soll, kann ich Doom III und UT2004 wirklich ans Herz legen! *duck und wegrenn*

 

schwachkopf  :Evil or Very Mad: 

es ging um spiele fuer fuenfjaehrige

hat auch nix mit jung oder maedel zu tun. comprende?

sprich: saemtliche strategie spiele scheiden aus. 5jaehrige koenne noch keine "strategie"!

check www.gamecraft.de

wenn er ne flat hat, thats it!

----------

## COiN3D

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *re-nice wrote:*   Also wenn aus deinem Sohn ein echter Mann werden soll, kann ich Doom III und UT2004 wirklich ans Herz legen! *duck und wegrenn* 
> 
> schwachkopf 
> 
> es ging um spiele fuer fuenfjaehrige
> ...

 

Pff, Schnellchecker! Wozu hab ich wohl das *duck* gemacht? Ja, es war nur ein Scherz! Ein kleiner, ganz am Rande!  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

scherz war obsolete, hatte lenz schon gemacht. mein reply bezog sich definitiv auf deinen.

ps: jau, auch lenz kommt aus munich.

warum nix lesen ganze thread? deutsche sprak zu schwer fuer bavarians?

hds muessen rufen terminator3 ??

----------

## COiN3D

 *hds wrote:*   

> scherz war obsolete, hatte lenz schon gemacht. mein reply bezog sich definitiv auf deinen.
> 
> ps: jau, auch lenz kommt aus munich.
> 
> warum nix lesen ganze thread? deutsche sprak zu schwer fuer bavarians?

 

Tz, jetzt bleib mal ganz locker. Sonst wird aus sonem kleinem Scherz mal ganz schnell ernst. Und wir wollen doch nicht, das dass hier in einer Streiterei ausartet, oder?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> hds muessen rufen terminator3 ??

 

Den versteh ich jetzt nicht.

----------

## reyneke

 *hds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...) comprende? (...)
> 
> (...) wenn er ne flat hat, thats it! (...)
> ...

 

Tja, anscheinend nicht nur für Bayern ( = deutsche Sprak für bavarians ) ...

Außerdem:

 *mal wieder hds ... wrote:*   

> 
> 
> schwachkopf 
> 
> 

 

Ist das wirklich der Ton, in dem wir uns hier unterhalten sollten? Oder wieder nur dein Ruhrpott-Slang, den dir niemand übelnehmen darf, weil der ja so spaßig ist? Hmmm ... Spaß ... damit hattest du hier ja auch etwas Probleme, oder?

scnr,

reyneke.

PS:

Don't answer me - your posts won't be read.

----------

## bröggle

hmm so ein Ton in einem Thread der um Kinderspiele geht.... komisch  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Bitte wieder off-Kindergarten (rumstreiten) und on-Topic (Kinderspiele). Danke.

----------

## dertobi123

Atlantik (Monopoly-Clone, Online-Game); Clients: gtkatlantic katlantik

Suchtfaktor: Höher als bei armagetron.

----------

## BlueJay

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> hmm so ein Ton in einem Thread der um Kinderspiele geht.... komisch 

 

Koa Feuer, koa Kohle kann brennen so heiss 

wie die heimliche Liebe zwischen Bayer und Preiss!

SCNR

An tuxie:

auch ohne FlatteRatte gibt es bei gamecraft was:

Linux-Spiele im "Rohzustand", d.h. noch nicht ganz reif für kde-apps.org, rein deutsch, ohne Sprachanpassung, ohne Installationsbatch.

http://www.gamecraft.de/linux_gcc/

In ein neues Verzeichnis entpacken, dort aufrufen:

qmake spielnamen.pro

make

und viola(tm)!

so long,

BlueJay

----------

## EOF

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und Schach: Naja die Schach-KI's finde ich persönlich zu schwer für eine Fünfjährige

 

Ich meine ja auch schach per i-net, wie http://www.freechess.org/ (ich hab' passende clients genannt).  

Die schwierigkeit skaliert dort von "schachweltmeister" zu "kaulquappe"  :Smile: .

----------

## JoHo42

OK das Spiel ist vielleicht auch nichts für 5 jährige.

Aber vielleicht interessiert sich dafür jemand anderes.

Es gibt die Siedler von Catan als Brettspiel, jetzt auch für Gentoo Linux und das heißt gnocatan.

Bringt einen Server und einen Client mit.

Es läßt sich gegen Computergegner spielen.

Es gibt die Seefahrererweiterung und verschiedene Szenarian.

Sehr gut gemacht nur empfehlenswert.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## mondauge

fish-fillets ist ein sehr nettes Spiel (wurde oben auch schon genannt), aber ich denk es ist für fünf-jährige zu schwer.

sdl-vexed finde ich sehr ansprechend, zumal man sich da auch die Lösung für das Level anzeigen lassen kann, wenn man mal gar nicht weiter kommt.

pysol ist eine Zusammenstellung zahlreicher Patiencen, die zum Teil einfach zum Teil aber auch recht schwer zu lösen sind. Jedes Spiel kommt mit einer ausführlichen Anleitung.

krystaldrop ist auch sehr nett. Das geht etwas in die Tetris Richtung.

Es gibt auch die Kategorie games-kids im portage tree, wobei ich kein Spiel, das dort aufgeführt ist, ausprobiert hab.

mondauge

----------

